

Ask HN: Netbooks for hacking and development? - clay

So I'd like to use my AA1 for a little more than web surfing and AIM. VI, Emacs and the standard command line tools allow for fairly easy hacking in minimal space, but jeeze, I never thought I'd get so lost in that tiny screen.  I actually thought I would be less distracted on this thing.<p>Does anyone have thoughts on developing in such a small space?
======
saundby
I use an EEE 701. I mostly work at the command line with Vi for programming.
Occasionally I'll look at code in KWrite. If I need an IDE, I often use
Arachnophilia, which is a pretty stripped down but easy to configure IDE that
recognizes syntax for a number of languages.

You can also use Eclipse or NetBeans, but it takes a lot of configuring. For
myself, I ended up taking both off my drive, since I found that I was doing
most of my work in a terminal window even after I'd cleared up a reasonable
amount of screen space in both.

It depends on what you want from your dev environment.

And if distraction is a problem, turn off wireless. ;)

